# dovetail spline joints



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I need to make a number of small drawers and saw an interesing joint that someone had used, they called it a spline dovetail. I was thinking that maybe one could make a jig to do the cuts in box sides a corner at a time so everything lines up........ Anyone know anything about how to do these? The dovetail spline should be easy, just a sliding dovetail cut off......

Ed


----------



## popeye (Sep 11, 2004)

You mean something like this? http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album22 or this http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=sliding-dovetails Pat


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

popeye said:


> You mean something like this? http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album22 or this http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=sliding-dovetails Pat


The first one what I'm looking for! I'm not sure I have the equipment to do it the way shown but the end result is what I want.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## popeye (Sep 11, 2004)

reible said:


> The first one what I'm looking for! I'm not sure I have the equipment to do it the way shown but the end result is what I want.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ed


I've seen a simple jig that holds the box at a 45 but I happened to have that Craftsman rig and it worked pretty well. And You're welcome, anytime Pat


----------



## fixitman (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't remember where I saw it, but you can biuld a fixture that kind of resembles a "K" laid on its side. It's just 2 boards each at a 45 to the base. the base can either ride the fence or you can put a spine on the bottom to ride in the slot of the table.
Once it's all put together, just run it across a wide straight bit to make an opening.

hth
Mike


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

*Jig on RW*

I saw Bob using a dovetail jig on RW and wondered where he got the device.  I want to get or make meself one like it.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have it in a book (somewhere) and if you want you can email me and I will scan and send it (if that's ok with the forum bosses of course) ...
my email is
[email protected]

Aaron


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Nasanut said:


> I saw Bob using a dovetail jig on RW and wondered where he got the device.  I want to get or make meself one like it.


We used the EZ link from www.oak-park.com


----------

